# Trout and eggs for breakfast (and Hibiclens)



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The weather was beautiful this morning. The wind finally died, it was Springtime-warm. And there were pelicans and gulls working bait and squawking. I walked down to the road to catch a trout or two for breakfast. My second cast, I hooked a perfect little 16 inch breakfast trout. It hit hard, and gave a satisfying tug. While I was reeling it in, I started thinking maybe I'd just catch five of these little guys and have breakfast and dinner taken care of.

Every spring I swear off of MiroLures. About half the fish caught on them are such a mess to get off the hook(s). They get multiple hooks in them, they get foul hooked, etc. and I tell myself I'm not going to use them... next year.

This fish came in, and it was a mess. One hook deep in the mouth, through bone. Another up in and around the gills, and buried deep. And the leader was wrapped around the fish's body, and through the third hook. It was all so tight, the first thing I had to do was get rid of the loop around the body. And to do that, I had to give it just a moment of slack. The instant I did that, the fish just exploded, and the line wrapped around it made it spin as it unwrapped. The third hook buried deep into the back of my hand. And the second (the one hooked up in the gills) went in farther down on my hand, just up to the edge of the barb.

So now the rod and line are hooked to the lure, which is hooked to the fish _and _my hand. Twice. Luckily, I put my knife in my pocket at the last minute, and I was able to cut the leader. I got the second hook out of my hand by pulling - the barb was just barely in, so I just had to POP! a small piece of skin. The rest of the hooks, though, were buried deep in my hand, and in the fish.

My wife isn't happy when I get to the house. She had to take a serrated knife and cut the trout to get it separated from the hooks, while it was bouncing the other hook stuck in my hand. She got me a pair of vice grips, so I could push that hook the rest of the way through. The problem then was that I couldn't get an angle with the cutters, to cut it off. And she didn't have the hand strength. So she called the next door neighbor, who came out and snipped it for me. Hat's off to BlackJack224, who convinced me to have a bottle of Hibiclens on hand, both in the boat and in the house.

Out of spite, I fileted that trout while it was still kicking, and we had it for breakfast. Everything seems under control, so I'm thinking about going back to catch a couple more. I have to tie on a new MiroLure, though, because that one has a bad hook now.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Ouch Poc! Nice revenge though with your breakfast. Yes, sitting on the porch drinking coffee I was thinking about going this beautiful morning, until wife reminded me of all the work we still have to do on our house...maybe later this week.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah! Been there done that but wading nipple deep and had an angry spanish mackerel still attached to it! Ever kill a smack with your bare hand by squeezing it? Harder than yah think! Always keep some wire cutters in the truck when I go wading from there on. I remove the front or middle hook on those depending on which mirrolure. Fish for breakfast? Hmm need to try that.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Here is a post I posted some years back.....LOL*

Once again, Pop, cousin Bob, and I were strung out on the 2ond bar, somewhere between Pass Cavallo, and the the big jetties. We were all about 50 yds apart, and catching keeper trout on just about every cast. The water was very clear, but the wind had come up, and big ole swells were rolling in and breaking on the 2ond bar. You really had to watch them and turn sideways to keep them from knocking you down.

I was playing a trout, and looked down the bar and saw pop landing one. But just as he grabbed it, a wave broke in front of him, driving the trout, lure and hand right into his crotch. I noticed it was taking him a long time to string it.

Then I heard pop, could barely hear him over the surf breaking, "Help me, hep me!" Pop didn't fish with his teeth in, and his "Help, came out more like Hep!" LOL

So I started wading toward him, while still casting. Kind of hard wading with the crashing waves, and along the way, I hooked and landed two more trout...took a little more time on my wade towards him to land and string them, than he thought it should.

When I got there, Pop was saying some pretty bad words, and even HE was questioning if I had a known daddy, while the shoulder high waves knocked him around, while he was clutching his crotch. He evidently didn't particularly like the time I took to get to him.

He even said more bad words, when I laughed at his situation! He had grabbed the trout, just as the wave broke, driving the trout, mirrorlure, and hand into his crotch, and there he stood, with one set of trebles in the trout, one set in his thumb, and one set firmly attached to his jeans, with waves knocking him around. I told him "You don't have to yell anymore", I was right there next to him!

Again he very loudly questioned my ancestry, even tho he knew better. I told him "This is a mighty sorry time to be badmouthing your only rescuer in sight!" LOL He didn't like that either.

So, I managed to get his trout off the hook, and strung it...and then whipped out my knife and cut his jeans a little to free the barb, and pop gave out a big sigh of relief.

We waded back up on the beach, and cut his thumb a little to free his hand. He immediately dropped his drawers, right there on the beach, and started a pretty through inspection, of the "rest of his body".

The bad news was that the hook had "scratched" his important parts pretty good, the good news was that it never went past the barb.

From then on, whenever pop would ask for help, hefting a loaded igloo, or to carry something...Cousin Bob and I would both yell out "HEP me, hep me!" Pop would scrowl, and mutter to himself, or completely ignore us!! LOL

PS...every story I have told is true. If you fish saltwater long enough...just some strange and interesting things are seen and happen!

Later
R3F


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Red3Fish said:


> PS...every story I have told is true. If you fish saltwater long enough...just some strange and interesting things are seen and happen!
> 
> Later
> R3F


Sadly, I believe every word of it is true. And that tops my morning. I'm just glad that the lure didn't turn out to be a "Johnson" Sprite.



hurricane matt said:


> Fish for breakfast? Hmm need to try that.


One of the things I've loved living in this house is being able to catch fish off the end of my driveway. Fresh trout, like less than an hour old, pan-seared in a little real butter, with a touch of onion powder and a couple of eggs for breakfast? It's about as good as it gets. A piece of Famous Dave's heavy grain bread toast with it is even better, but we're watching the carbs.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

pocjetty said:


> Sadly, I believe every word of it is true. And that tops my morning. I'm just glad that the lure didn't turn out to be a "Johnson" Sprite.
> 
> One of the things I've loved living in this house is being able to catch fish off the end of my driveway. Fresh trout, like less than an hour old, pan-seared in a little real butter, with a touch of onion powder and a couple of eggs for breakfast? It's about as good as it gets. A piece of Famous Dave's heavy grain bread toast with it is even better, but we're watching the carbs.


I can see it. A few slices of some big old Cherokee purples and some salt would be great addition.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Dang POC, I had one of them in my back last year, had to head over to Urgent Care to have it removed. By the way, I enjoy reading your post, you put a lot of details that I can use when I'm out looking for the fishies. Glad pop is doing well and I understand that feeling for sure, my wife almost fell out when she saw the hook in my back lol.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

OUCH!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Mirrorlure....... next year, typical fisherman! Get healed man.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

pocjetty said:


> Every spring I swear off of MiroLures. About half the fish caught on them are such a mess to get off the hook(s). They get multiple hooks in them, they get foul hooked, etc. and I tell myself I'm not going to use them... next year.


Glad you are OK. I feel the same way about those treble hooks, curse them, but use them. Tried the singles but seemed to miss alot of blowups, so went back to the devil hooks...lol
Thanks for the fishing posts. I always enjoy reading and learning.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Man I hate it when that happens!! Tends to bring a screeching halt to the morning wade... and inevitably when the fish are biting good! Worse one I had was down at 3rd pass Mexico... trout were short striking plus flounder doin' the same thing... put on a red/white tail tout with that "gottcha" hook in the tail... Little #10 trebble... sure enough first fish was about a 8" trout. Hooked him with the main jig head. Lifted him out of he water and swung him my way... just as I grabbed him he commenced the most violent head shake I ever saw a trout do... that dang little gottcha got me right in the end of the right index finger burried up to the curve but didn't poke out the other side. MAN that hurt... that was close to 30 years ago and hurts my finger just typin' about it! Adan Lopez (our guide) did the old mono pop trick and that little sucker popped right out of my finger, but it didn't end well for that poor little trout... I squeezed that sucker so hard, his eyes all but popped out his head!

When you fish, especially wade fish, poo-poo occurs from time to time.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Worse one I had was down at 3rd pass Mexico
> 
> When you fish, especially wade fish, poo-poo occurs from time to time.


I used to fish at LaPesca, which is south of there on the Soto la Marina River. It was past its heyday, but the fishing was still so good that most people today can't even picture it.

Roll into town and there were pigs in the street. A few bare bulbs hanging at night, with a bunch of men standing under them drinking mescal and/or brandy. Dirty little kids. Dirty little everything. An open wound in a place like that was serious business. An infection was a scary thing.

You just gave me a good reminder - I was sloppy today. Down there, I would have had that fish on the ground, and held him down with my shoe, rather than risk getting a hook through my skin. The vibrio problem here and now is no less risk than what we had down there. I should treat it with more respect.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Keep an eye on it Scott. Glad your Wife was around to help. They are sure scary on those plugs. Especially that moment where one hits your hand and you're just waiting for the trout to go crazy before you and change the odds.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> I used to fish at LaPesca, which is south of there on the Soto la Marina River. It was past its heyday, but the fishing was still so good that most people today can't even picture it.
> 
> Roll into town and there were pigs in the street. A few bare bulbs hanging at night, with a bunch of men standing under them drinking mescal and/or brandy. Dirty little kids. Dirty little everything. An open wound in a place like that was serious business. An infection was a scary thing.
> 
> You just gave me a good reminder - I was sloppy today. Down there, I would have had that fish on the ground, and held him down with my shoe, rather than risk getting a hook through my skin. The vibrio problem here and now is no less risk than what we had down there. I should treat it with more respect.


We used to drive down to Mesquital, then board an amphibious vehicle and cross the pass there, then 25 or so miles down the beach to a beach house that Ray Fiveash built. We used to catch stringers of redfish we couldn't pick up, and gig stringers of flounders we had to float back to the house up the beach they were so heavy... Sure was fun! Wouldn't do that these days for all the gold in China!


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Ouch, POC. Keep those punctures clean!

It sucks, but if you fish long enough, itâ€™s going to happen.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

SafetyMan said:


> It sucks, but if you fish long enough, itâ€™s going to happen.


dont say that. been doing it steady for 30yrs now and never experienced a hooking past the barb....and dont wanna


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> I used to fish at LaPesca, which is south of there on the Soto la Marina River. It was past its heyday, but the fishing was still so good that most people today can't even picture it.
> 
> Roll into town and there were pigs in the street. A few bare bulbs hanging at night, with a bunch of men standing under them drinking mescal and/or brandy. Dirty little kids. Dirty little everything. An open wound in a place like that was serious business. An infection was a scary thing.


a few of us are waiting for the day when it's a little safer to head back down there....I haven't been to La Pesca in at least 15 years...but it was pretty good...

since you get to fish enough, and have pretty good luck, go ahead and switch those trebles to single hooks....I use VMC sport circles in 2/0 and 3/0 (same hook I use for pompano)

here in the laguna, we use the offset circles (put on properly so the curve is "up" instead of "down" especially in the summertime when there's lots of floating grass...you can work single hooks right over a grass mat and barely pick any up...

of course, the second reason to go to single hooks is what you experienced today...a slimey, wriggling, green trout with 6 hooks slinging around isn't any fun...

we fish topwaters for the blow ups....yes, your hook ratio may go down, but your excitement level goes up....single hooks let the topwater "walk" a ton better through the water, which actually gets them more fired up....

I have a spook jr, and a skitterwalk in the boat with no hooks on them at all....THAT's fun!!!
snookered


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Snookered said:


> a few of us are waiting for the day when it's a little safer to head back down there....I haven't been to La Pesca in at least 15 years...but it was pretty good...
> 
> since you get to fish enough, and have pretty good luck, go ahead and switch those trebles to single hooks....I use VMC sport circles in 2/0 and 3/0 (same hook I use for pompano)
> 
> ...


You know, I have a whole box of topwaters that I've re-rigged with singles. But I never put singles on the sinking MiroLures and Catch 2000's. I guess I really should give it a try, rather than just deciding that it won't work well enough. Theory is great, but there's no substitute for trying things out. I'm all in favor of learning, even if it costs some hookups in the short run.

When you re-rig your tops with singles, do you replace all three, or to you leave them with only one or two hooks? I've fished them with no hooks, but I keep finding myself trying to figure out if I _could_ have hooked that one, if I had hooks. But, yeah, no hooks lets you just enjoy the blowups in a totally different way.

La Pesca was on the decline 40 years ago, compared to the stories and pictures Hart Stillwell left us. But it was still pretty incredible. Once I got to town around dusk, and went down to the beach. I ran into three guys who were drinking mescal out of one bottle, and told me to drink with them. I tried to decline, but they weren't asking. There's at least a dozen ways that could have gone bad, but I guess I showed them that I didn't think I was "too good" to hang with them, so they showed me a lot about the fish in that area. I managed to show them a thing or two about catching them without nets. I wish there had been some way to preserve that place, the way it was then. But if one of my nephews told me that he was running down there now, and drinking with some strangers on the beach because they told him to? I'd have a fit. More than a fit.



Snookered said:


> since you get to fish enough, *and have pretty good luck*, go ahead and switch those trebles to single hooks


What I really wanted to do was say, "Luck has nothing to do with it", all dead-pan straight. But too many people don't know when I'm kidding already.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> What I really wanted to do was say, "Luck has nothing to do with it", all dead-pan straight. But too many people don't know when I'm kidding already.


A smiley face emoji works sometime...  or that ragin red faced one if you want to emphasize you AIN'T kiddin'...

In reality, I've had enough summers come and go that it really don't matter to me that much anyhoo... :biggrin:


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Ouch! That's the only thing I don't like about all those different lure with 3 treble hooks. Sure can put the hurt on you. Keep a close watch on that wound!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

You know, hooks these days seem way sharper than they use to be. Great for hook ups, but can be hard on the hands.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

All my hook injuries have been on smaller fish.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

My hook story happened about 4 years ago in the Bolivar Pocket. I hooked a small Ladyfish with a Pink/Silver Spook Jr. Had caught many Ladyfish before and know to wear them out prior to trying to grab them. I thought the fish had played out and when I reached to grab it, it went ballistic. Walked right into my hand and stuck a barb onto the side of my thumb. The barb went all the way through. After the LF had slapped me a couple of times, it came unpinned leaving me waist deep and a hook in my thumb. Fortunately, there were 2 guys close by one of which had a good pair of pliers. They were able to snip off the barb and I backed the hook out of my hand. 
I went to the truck to clean it but only had glass lens wipes. I now keep a box with betadine and hydrogen peroxide, plenty of cotton balls, and an antiseptic soap. I also started using a net after about 25 years of not using one. I get some tangles but the nets of today are pretty good with hooks. Plus no major hook problems. Glad you were OK.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang sorry this happened but you got revenge.

Where do you get the Famous Daves heavy grain bread? Looks like Krogers has it ....google is my friend


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

fishingtwo said:


> Dang sorry this happened but you got revenge.
> 
> Where do you get the Famous Daves heavy grain bread? Looks like Krogers has it ....google is my friend


Now there is a question I can actually answer. HEB has it down here, and Sam's has it in a 2-pack. The stuff is stupid good if you like really heavy, grainy bread. And it makes the best toast ever. I know everyone has different tastes, but it's hard to imagine how anyone would not love that toast. Just be sure and find the loaf with the best expiration date - let someone else buy that old stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

PC You did the right thing throwing that mullet back.  We have all been there. Skip Jack got me the last time. I had to hold the corky and remove the treble from the split ring before the buddy pulled the hook out. I now carry a good set of Klein side cuts on my boat now along with some long cord to pull the hook out. 

Last time wading in PM I found you can take your pliers push down and back easier when wading by your self.

I took all the middle trebles off my old mirrolures and it did not change the action because I think two trebles are easier to work than three trebles.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing to do with your story Poc, but my dad used to cook every spanish mackeral he caught in the surf to eat with fried eggs. I never could get a taste for it myself...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> You know, I have a whole box of topwaters that I've re-rigged with singles. But I never put singles on the sinking MiroLures and Catch 2000's. I guess I really should give it a try, rather than just deciding that it won't work well enough. Theory is great, but there's no substitute for trying things out. I'm all in favor of learning, even if it costs some hookups in the short run.
> 
> When you re-rig your tops with singles, do you replace all three, or to you leave them with only one or two hooks? I've fished them with no hooks, but I keep finding myself trying to figure out if I _could_ have hooked that one, if I had hooks. But, yeah, no hooks lets you just enjoy the blowups in a totally different way.
> 
> ...


On topwaters, I don't notice a huge loss with singles over trebles but I do with mirrodines.

I still fish them most of the time as I don't want that to happen to me while I am fishing the surf for an hour before work.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Single hooks*

On the subject of single hooks ---- Made the change last summer due to loosing several really good trout. First trip landed a 25 and 29" fish. Even with a lot of head shaking the fish stayed on and are easy to unhook. Have made the change on all my mirrolures and have not experienced a noticeable reduction in hook up on medium to large trout however once hooked up they rarely come loose. That big one better be careful because she won't get away next time.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> ... Just be sure and find the loaf with the best expiration date - let someone else buy that old stuff. :biggrin:


That old stuff. I presume you know about the color coding logic on the bread twisty ties. Allegedly, the color of the bread wrapper tie is correlated to the day of the week that the bread was baked. If I'm buying bread, I always have to search for that info on the phone as I never can remember the days and colors.

I've endured a few hook incidents and your pictures made my toes curl. Ugh. Hibiclens is a mainstay in my First Aid kit at home and in the boat. Good stuff to have around.


----------

